# Retumbo in 7MM Remington Magnum...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone using Retumbo in the 7MM Remington Mag? If so, throw me a bone as data appears to be limited... I'm going to be working up a load using the 160 grain Nosler Accubond as I have a bunch on hand...
Thanks
NDT
:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

160 GR. NOS PART Hodgdon Retumbo .284" 3.290"

65.0 @ 2756 43,200 CUP

69.5C @ 2915 49,900 CUP

Data From the Hodgdon site.

I use Retumbo and US 869 on 162 sst's and 175 partitions. I do not have the recipe in my head though. I will post them later, both are good loads that anchor what they hit.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks Bob...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Here's an update for you 7MM guys...

Shot from my 26" Remington 700, 69.5 grains of Retumbo, CCI 250 primer, and a 160 grain Nosler Accubond generated 2980FPS. First three shot group for record was .447" center to center.

Sighted 3" high at 100 yards, this load was on at 300, about 3" low at 350, and about 8" low at 400. It was almost ridiculously easy to smack fist sized rocks at 350 yards, just hold a touch into the wind & squeeze....

From past experience in a 7MM RUM, I know the 160 Accubond performs superbly. It's .531 BC makes it one of the best wind bucking & velocity retaining bullets I've ever used...

I do believe I found my new favorite 7MM Magnum load...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Terminator...have you tried any powder slower than Retumbo? I know there aren't a LOT of choices, but I would think you could find maybe another 100fps from a 26" barrel with some of the newer powders.

I used to load 160gr Partitions with H-870 and very safely (and accurately) averaged 3015fps from a 24" barrel.

Not that anything needs to be improved, as I use 3000fps as a goal for most hunting loads, but I'm mainly curious if you've tried them becuase I have fallen a little behind and I haven't tried em all yet. I've used some of the new ones in my 7mm UM but haven't settled on one yet. In fact, my old stock of H-870 is still the best with 160's in that rifle, but I want to shoot 175's.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've used RL 19, RL 22, and H4831SC in the 7MM Mag.

I'm giving Retumbo a try because I like the consistent performance of Hodgdon's Extreme powders across a wide range of temps. I also like that Retumbo doesn't generate near the pressure that the faster powders do. With the 26" barrel I can take full advantage of Retumbo's slow burn rate.

Although 69.5 grain is listed as max by Hodgdon, my impression after shooting it is that it's a very conservative ceiling. 2980FPS with a 160 grain bullet is pretty darn good for a 7MM Mag any way you slice it...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Although 69.5 grain is listed as max by Hodgdon, my impression after shooting it is that it's a very conservative ceiling.


That's kinda what I was thinking.....and it should come as no surprise :wink:

Using the non-scientific approach to burn rate estimations, it would lead one to believe Retumbo is much faster than H-870 if your load is near max, as my pet load with H-870 was with considerably more powder, and well within reason. But a quick glance at the chart shows it should be pretty close to H-870. I'm sure you could squeeze more out of it, especially with your barrel length, but it would be hard to improve on what you've got! Cases might last longer than you do !!!! :wink:

What were the standard deviations as you worked up to 69.5 grains?



> I've used RL 19, RL 22, and H4831SC in the 7MM Mag.


Those are too fast for my UM. What powder did you load with the 160's in your's?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

All I ever used in my RUMs was Retumbo. In the 7MM RUM, 93.0 Retumbo, CCI 250, and a 160 grain Accubond did 3350FPS and gave MOA or better accuracy...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

That's about what I've gotten in the 28" barrel of my rifle with the powders I've tried, but I can shoot 175's almost as fast.

Thanks for the info!


----------

